# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  practicing HH interaction for 30 days

## yaya

Hiiiii everyone!

i am a dumpass in WILD and i KNOW i can't do the traditional WILD because when i want to do it, HH (hypnogagic hallucinations) swallow me in less than 3 seconds....and then i pass out in my bed like a dead fish.
hopefully i found a WILD tutorial for beginners which is based on the interaction with HH (click here for the original method)
(it was written by Looke!)

i practice DILD too but as this WILD technique doesn't interrupt my main practices, then i do it for 30 days to see how it works on me. 
it would be even better if you participate here too :;-): 

for those who wants to know the technique, you can check out the above link or read it's summery here:

ok

1- Do WBTB 

2- Do not sleep in a comfortable position or you will hibernate before you even notice when you have passed out in your soft bed...
i will sit on a chair at first as i am a deep sleeper.

3- choose a place in your mind. i choose my room. then walk through your place to another place. i will imagine that i walk from my room to my kitchen. your choice should be something that you are familiar with.

4- As you are drifting to sleep, HH will arrive....for example, you are watching a glass in your kitchen, then it will spontaneously change to a bird. you never wanted that bird but your sub-conscious mind has changed it. so just accept it and allow this flirting between you and your sub-conscious to continue.  

5- these interactions will increase and maybe the whole kitchen turns into a forest for example....accept these changes and be as much as aware as you can. 

6- the vividness of your imagination will increase as you approach to theta brain-wave. 

7-Then you are in a LD.

really? is that so? 

ok i will practice it for 30 days to see its effectiveness on me....

good luck everyone! ::D:

----------


## InnerVision

Very nice idea but your third step seems too simply put, for me at least. How have you gotten so skilled at visualization that you can imagine some, most or all of the sensory inputs involved in walking towards something and watching a specific object?
I can hardly visualize a face for more than a second so I'm actually very curious about how you approach this  :smiley:

----------


## BrotherGoose

I really like the sound of this technique! It addresses a lot of gaps in my training that I've been trying to work on. If you don't mind I would like to join you for your 30 day trial.





> *Relaxation ---- Creation ---- Interaction ---- Partnership ---- Lucidity*

----------


## yaya

> Very nice idea but your third step seems too simply put, for me at least. How have you gotten so skilled at visualization that you can imagine some, most or all of the sensory inputs involved in walking towards something and watching a specific object?
> I can hardly visualize a face for more than a second so I'm actually very curious about how you approach this



sorry maybe i used a wrong word. by visualization, i meant imagination. these are 2 different things. visualization is f.... hard and is the ability to SEE something clearly in your mind. but imagination is the foggy and vague picture of something in our mind. for example, you can imagine the face of your mum, although the picture will not be very clear in your mind. at least you can distinguish it from face of your father. that is enough for many LD techniques or hypnosis practices as long as these imaginations have meaning to you and your mind can follow them. when you enter HH, these vague imaginations will turn to more clear pictures and finally to LD scenes.

don't be disappointed if you can't hold that imagination for more than some seconds. as Looke said in the original tutorial, even if you can hold your imagined picture for some seconds, that is far enough! 

if you think your imagination is too bad then you can use some guided meditations tracks which helps you to take you to a sea shore or jungle. by practicing them for a while, your imagination skills will boost up so fast!!!





> I really like the sound of this technique! It addresses a lot of gaps in my training that I've been trying to work on. If you don't mind I would like to join you for your 30 day trial.



WOW....sure dear mate! it's even better! so let's start and have fun...... :;-):

----------


## InnerVision

Thanks for the answer, that clarifies a lot. I'm not able to WBTB every night but when I can I'll try and post the results!

----------


## yaya

day 1=
i did WBTB and then i sat on a chair and allowed myself to fall sleep. when i was close to sleep, i started imagining walking from my room to my kitchen. i tried to recall as much as details as i can. then HH started to fool me. it was so fast. suddenly i found my imagination (not a vivid scene) in a mountain and many clouds around it, spontaneously. i was a bit shocked. then i brought my attention to my home again. then again HH brought me back to that mountain. WTFFFFF...!
i felt my body was very light...as i paid attention to this feeling of lightness, it disappeared. then i fall sleep.

it was a great feeling to play with the HH. my mistake was that when my mind went to that mountain spontaneously, i shouldn't return it to my home again. i mean i should allowed it to stay in that mountain and then i had to play with HH in that environment. for example, walking in that place and looking at the clouds and so on...

----------


## InnerVision

Sounds like an amazing experience  ::D:  It might indeed have been better to follow your subconscious (while staying aware obviously). Also, I think that when your subconscious really tries to take over so to speak, you should go with it in an observing role (kind of like in meditation I think).

----------


## BrotherGoose

Day 1: I WBTB after about 6 hours (woke naturally about 10 minutes before my alarm). Was a little shocked that I had no recall at this point, I can usually remember a ton when I wake up naturally. Went to the washroom then back to bed, using an extra pillow to prop myself up from my usual sleeping position. 

The chose to walk from where I park my car to the office I used to work at. It's about a 10 minute walk usually. Fun fact: this walk is through a crow roosting ground, so there are literally thousands of crows around. It's quite freaky in the winter when the walk is dark in the morning/evenings. I got about a minute or so into the walk before little bits of the scene started to change a bit. Went on like this for maybe another minute or 2 before the scene faded to black with kind of outlines of faces drifting through the darkness. I opened my eyes into what I thought was a FA and reached to shut off my alarm. RC. Nope, this is real life, I fell asleep. 

yaya, did you fall asleep in the chair?

----------


## yaya

to InnerVision:
yes...i should allow my sub-conscious mind to direct me where she likes. 
i think its like a tango dance...i mean i should also act within these scene as my sub-conscious does. i and she should not interrupt each other but to incorporate. 

also i am not that expert to stay an observer of her act (like meditation). because if i only observe these HH, i will fall sleep very soon. but if i also act in these scenes and have a role inside them, then i can be aware enough (for example, if she shows me a room full of candy, then i should act and try to touch or taste those candies...but if i stay an observer of these candies, then i am sure i will fall sleep soon.)

to BrotherGoose:
congratulations... you almost did it. Looke in his original tutorial said that you will enter into LD in two ways. one way is that you will enter to 100% darkness and then you should make a scene from your own. so you could reach into the state of void and darkness and the only thing you should have done was to create a new scene.

and LOL....yes i fall sleep after some minutes of practicing on the chair...however i woke up after 30 minutes and continued my practice on the ground too. but i fall sleep too fast. so i think sitting on chair is better for me now.

----------


## InnerVision

I tried this before going to bed, and to my own surprise I could imagine the scenes fairly well. Then, I really wanted to give it another try at my WBTB, but somehow I just couldn't keep any focus. I run into a problem I encounter in most WILD methods as well: I'm  either too sleepy to be aware or too aware to fall asleep. Still, I'm quite excited about the technique and I think I could get some neat results in the long run. I'll just keep trying!

----------


## Kaan

For those who fall asleep too fast, what about staying awake a little bit longer when you are doing WBTB?

----------


## yaya

yes as Kaan said, if you sleep too fast, you should extent your WBTB or simply sit on a chair or a lay on a uncomfortable position.
if you fall sleep too late, you should wake up sooner than usual or do SSILD in a lazy manner to take you into drowsiness. 
-------------------------------
day 2=
i sat on a chair after WBTB and started my imagination. in less than 10 seconds, HH started and i was looking at a jar! so i tried to have a role in that scene and started to touch it but it disappeared. then other scenes came and i acted in them too and this continued for 5 MINUTES!!!!! i couldn't believe it. usually after some seconds of HH, i lost my consciousness and fell sleep but this time by using this method, these HH lasted for 5 minutes! that is weird! then i felt lightness and some shiny dots appeared behind my closed eyelids with flashing of light...then suddenly i felt very uncomfortable in my left leg....it was numb and painful. so i changed my position from chair to the ground and then i fell sleep.
this time i need to change my chair so that my legs could rest.

----------


## InnerVision

> For those who fall asleep too fast, what about staying awake a little bit longer when you are doing WBTB?







> yes as Kaan said, if you sleep too fast, you should extent your WBTB or simply sit on a chair or a lay on a uncomfortable position.
> if you fall sleep too late, you should wake up sooner than usual or do SSILD in a lazy manner to take you into drowsiness.




Thanks for the tip. I'll try lying on my back this time but I'm a little afraid that I won't fall asleep at all. It seems that if I'm in a position that I don't normally sleep in (I have always slept on either one of my sides, ever since I was 4 or something) I just don't fall asleep at all. I'll just turn off my alarm, resist the temptation of lying on my side and start the process, see how that goes.

----------


## yaya

day 3=
i was too awake when i WBTB so i couldn't sleep on chair. then i changed my position on the ground and after playing with HH for some minutes, i fell sleep.

----------


## BrotherGoose

Day 2: Went out drinking with some friends. Unsurprisingly through the combination of reduced sleep time and REM suppression due to alcohol I didn't remember anything at my WBTB or in the morning. I passed out immediately when attempting HH interaction (realistically I probably didn't even try, it's hard to say)

Day 3: Last night was very strange for me. By the end of the night I had recorded and recalled about 13 dream fragments, with no apparent connections to each other. I woke up 3 times to practice HH interaction: a natural WBTB after about 4.5 hours, my alarmed WBTB after about 6 hours, and, what turned out to be a FA somewhere in the middle. 

All 3 times were pretty much the same. I decided to stay in bed and prop myself up with pillows even though prior to falling asleep I wanted to try the activity sitting on the floor (I woke up with an irritating kink in my neck so I'll have to revisit this method). The experience itself was very similar to the dreams. I would begin my walk and HH would quickly become involved. I would roll with it and incorporate it into my visualizations but it would quickly switch to something else. It was as if my unconscious couldn't make up its mind (just like my dreams in the night switching so frequently). On top of that I was struggling with the visualization/creation itself. I felt that I wasn't able to really create much detail or interact with it. 

Working points: Visualization training during the day (daydreaming). I also would like to improve my understand of WBTBs. I believe that I'm not waking up enough during these (going straight to the washroom and then back to bed). I dunno who is following this thread, but could someone speak to that>?

I'll be drinking the next 2 nights, which will affect my sleep, but it's the weekend! So I'll likely get to nap well into the day and into some longer REM windows.

----------


## InnerVision

For the last two days I haven't been able to WBTB (my father's home and he's a really light sleeper; any alarm wakes him up at any time of the night). I tried to overcome this problem by setting a very strong intention of waking up multiple times through the night, naturally. To my own surprise, this worked quite well. I remembered three short awakenings during both nights. The first night though I was very unaware and couldn't think of visualizing or w/e. Last night it went a bit better and I was actually able to attempt a DEILD (which was not really what I wanted to do though haha). I'll keep going like this, my recall has improved significantly because of the awakenings and I had a near-lucid dream tonight (I was sliding down a waterslide, thinking how fake this felt as opposed to waking life, being disappointed by the dream quality, yet somehow I was not aware that I was aware that I was dreaming if that makes any sense).

----------


## yaya

WTF. i had a very bad insomnia last night and couldn't sleep until morning and then passed out like a dead corpse. :Dead Horse: 
so i don't count it as an attempt.  ::D:

----------


## InnerVision

Well, hope you have better luck tonight! I'll be able to sleep at least 11 hours so plenty of room for WBTB's.

----------


## yaya

day 4=
i could go along with HH for 3 minutes and i felt light in the middle of it. maybe i should have tried an induction technique (such as new Gleixer's WILD method) but i thought it was soon to try it and i should go more along with HH but then i fell sleep. ::D: 
i will try to do the induction method when i feel light again and will not wait for more HH to pass.

----------


## InnerVision

Nice attempt! I was hoping for some success from my side as well but unfortunately things didn't go as planned. I woke up after 6 hours of sleep exactly, naturally, went to the toilet, took some vitamin-B supplement, and tried this technique. However, I fell asleep within 10 seconds from starting the imagination. 2 hours later I woke up again, remembering some quite detailed dreams but nothing about lucidity or w/e. I decided to try again but I just couldn't focus, my thoughts would take over every time after 5 seconds or something. I couldn't even get back to sleep so I just got up.

----------


## yaya

> Nice attempt! I was hoping for some success from my side as well but unfortunately things didn't go as planned. I woke up after 6 hours of sleep exactly, naturally, went to the toilet, took some vitamin-B supplement, and tried this technique. However, I fell asleep within 10 seconds from starting the imagination. 2 hours later I woke up again, remembering some quite detailed dreams but nothing about lucidity or w/e. I decided to try again but I just couldn't focus, my thoughts would take over every time after 5 seconds or something. I couldn't even get back to sleep so I just got up.



i wish you luck for tonight! isn't vitamin-B a little scarey? when ever i use it, i see horrible nightmares. my mother too....

day 5= 
i did WBTB for 5 minutes and then i started the method. passing the HH was easier than before. they changed one after another....for example, i saw a HH for 2 seconds, then i incorporated in it and manipulated it and then it disappeared and then after 5 seconds, another HH came and so on....after nearly 4 minutes, suddenly a very vivid scene came and i was in it for some seconds and i was aware. i may call it and LD. but then it disappeared. after nearly 1 minutes, i was too drowsy and fell sleep.

number of attempting this method= 5
number of LD= 1

----------


## InnerVision

Well no success again. It's hard not to give this up (I haven't even gotten HH or anything like it so far) but I will keep it up. Tonight I'll be able to WBTB with alarm again. I'll stay up for 20 minutes or something so I'll be a little more aware while trying this. 

About the vitamin B; It causes nightmares for me too (at least more of them than usually) but I've had tons of nightmares when I was younger so I'm pretty much used to it. I can even say that they increase my chances for lucidity since I often have the same nightmares (could act as a dreamsign) and they're much more vivid than my usual dreams. Besides, even though they might be frightening in the dream, I really like looking back at them. I can recall nightmare plots much better than normal dreams and they're often quite interesting.

----------


## yaya

thanks Innervision! 
may i know how many mg of vitamin B you use everyday? or i might say, do you use it every day? will you have super vivid dreams all the time using that supplement?

--------------
day 6=
after WBTB, i started visualizing my room then it switched to some other scenes and i did participated in them. after 2 minutes, it got 100% dark and it lasted for maybe 5 seconds. my mind got distracted and that darkness vanished. then i felt i have to roll over and unfortunately i did. i know rolling over is a big no no in WILD but...its only easy to say...

----------


## yaya

day 7=
WTF! i slept only 4 hours as i had to go to some where early in the morning...so i lost the attempt! i practiced it at night, before falling sleep but that's hard to be able to not fall sleep as we are tired in that time (before night time sleep).

----------


## yaya

i only slept for 5 hours and i stopped sleeping to re-program my sleep schedule. so i didn't attempt today and i am very tired.

----------


## yaya

day 8=
i did WBTB and when i started my practice something odd happened...i was close to fall sleep and then very clear pictures came into my mind. it was not a scene but picture of some fool people without any background. i was not in SP so that's weird! (or maybe i didn't recognized it).

----------


## yaya

day 9=
i don't understand! i was close to WILD but when ever i got closer i got nervous and rolled over with stress! it happened several times!
sounds like my subconscious mind is afraid that LD eats her?

----------


## InnerVision

I haven't been on here because I had a really busy week with school and stuff but I've been trying this the whole time, unfortunately not very successfully. I haven't progressed the slightest bit; whenever I try imagining myself walking somewhere or doing something I either fall asleep or my thoughts just drift off. So, I'm actually ready to give up because I feel like I could use my precious WBTB's more efficiently.

----------


## yaya

oh sorry to hear that!
----------------------------
day 10=
passing HH is getting much easier. also some scene were very realistic. even i was convinced to just observe them as they pass and didn't participate in them. after some minutes i fell sleep. LOL
so i still need to participate in them until i become expert in passing HH.

----------


## yaya

day 11=
i was very tired and fell sleep while starting the practice.

----------


## yaya

day 12=
after WBTB, i tried this technique. after some minutes, i felt kind of vibration and i felt i am very light and i was out of my body. i could hear my breathing very loud....sounds like it was another one's breath. it seems to be an OBE but i count it as LD as part of my resute.

-------------
LD= 2

----------


## yaya

day 13=
LOL...after 2 minutes of HH, i felt sleep but i had very vivid dreams.

----------


## yaya

day 14=
after 2 minutes of doing the technique, i had vivid audio hallucinations like something was broken in my mind ears in far distance. but then i passed out. so i may want to try this method on the chair again so i won't fall sleep easily.

----------


## yaya

i was too tired to practice so i don't count it as a proper day attempt

----------


## yaya

day 15=

well, today i let myself to sleep completely for 8 hours. when i was about to wake up to start my daily tasks, i allowed myself to try this method for 10 minutes. i have accepted that i am not advanced to fully imagine my room to kitchen so i only focused on one target which is in another room (a candle holder which i love it so much).

 i tried to fully recreate it in my mind and suddenly i felt my body is vibrating. i tried not to pay attention to these "noises". 

then that candle holder turned into a green bottle (which witches create...LOL) and it was a sign of HH start. so i hold my attention back to it very firmly.
then after 5 minutes, i felt very long filaments of energy is coming out of my body toward that target (like astral projecting?) and i was pushed to that target very heavily and i was there! i am not sure how many seconds it lasted as i got too exited! 

so i may count it as an LD but a very premature one. 

for next days, i may want to try playing with HH for only one object in the room instead of exploring the whole home.
-------------
number of attempt= 15
number of LD= 3

----------


## yaya

day 16=

after WBTB, i tried to first imagine walking inside the room to induce HH or HI (whatever you like :wink2:  ). 

then like previous day, i started to focus on the candle holder as one object in the room to induce more controllable HH and to enter to dream by it, easier. not only i didn't have any HH, but i only felt heavy rush of energy turbulence into my third eye which scared the hell out of me. then i felt very strong energy movement from my body toward the candle holder (like a tunnel) which really shocked me.

 it happens while astral projecting. but....i don't want AP and i only want lucid dreams to have some fun. i expected it would happen inside my mind not out of my body. 

fortunately it stopped happening. i don't know how to direct it to have LD....

----------


## yaya

day 17=
i was very tired and fell sleep.

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi Yaya!
Congrats on you results!  ::goodjob2:: 
That's great progress and I just got inspired to join you and try this again - although I might not keep it up for 30 days like you...
Apart from that, have a few suggestion for you!
First, whenever you encounter vivid images or clear sounds, just imagine floating out of your body or rolling out. If you just keep watching, most likely you will fall asleep. But if you imagine floating, it is very likely that you will separate your dream body and a full blown lucid will begin - it happened to me once and I intend to try this again!
Also, don't avoid OBEs! You can easily turn them into lucids once you are out - and I'm my view, they basically are lucids in the first place. This way, you are just missing opportunities!
Anyway, keep it up and I will try to join!
Btw, seeing very vivid images does not equal having a LD, but your trials are very interesting nonetheless...

----------


## yaya

Hi SearcherTMR! thank you so much for your help! and yes, it worth trying. although it is not a complete WILD method but it is a complement for that as it only focuses on HI interaction which is a big barrier for every WILD technique.

when i see those vivid images, i am convinced to make them deeper and i am afraid to roll out to ruin it. but this time i try to be more brave and to roll out.  :smiley: 

i only consider those vivid images as LD if i feel myself and my whole dream body in that environment. they are not proper LD as you said and i don't count them as my overall LD counts in my profile but i report them in this thread to show that this method could work for some extends.

there are some changes in these 30 days pathway. at first i only walked through my room to kitchen in my mind while falling sleep (as it was mentioned in the original method). although it triggered HH very fast, but suddenly the whole scene changed into another place which made to loose control. but in these days, i still walk from room into kitchen in my mind and when HH start, i stop this imagination and i only focus on one object (candle-holder). in this way, HH are more controllable as my mind is focused on a single point and it gave me better results.

about astral projection:
well, i am afraid of AP because i am afraid of ghosts! LOL....i like demons but ghosts are are pathetic and mysterious. ::chuckle::  i know how to make an LD to AP but i don't know how to do the reverse. how is that possible?
----------------------
day 18=
after WBTB, i did the technique and while focusing on the candle-holder, suddenly i saw myself in a desert and a face of an angry old man was just in front of me....stupid asshole...! it scared me and i couldn't focus any more. so i fell sleep.

----------


## Kaan

I like this idea of trying something for 30 days, no matter what, I admire it, so I admire your determination and motivation yaya and others.
I have been able to have my first complete OBE few days ago, and it was by imagining myself separating my dream body from my real body.
This OBE was really tricky cause I saw my "real" body sleeping while I was "out" of my body, and during the dream I was persuaded that OBE  finally are real.
But the room in which my "real body" was asleep has never existed IRL, and that why I continue to think that OBEs, even if they seam real, are a certain form of LD, so you don't have to be afraid yaya.
The separation feeling was very intense, and I mentally kinda talked to myself during it to keep calm and to remember all of these moving sensations are dream hallucinations.
If you continue your OBE, you will see that you can touche objects , you can have no body but make appear your hands like if you were doing two guns appear in front of your eyes in a WestErn movie. You will probably float in the air, but you can Walk on the floor if you really want to. 
Anyway, you are safe while a OBE and you can turn it into a  normal LD if you want to.

@seacherTMR  : maybe you should consider doing a chosen technique for a predetermined period, like for example 30 days, and do it until the end, no mater what.
You seam to give few chances (and I do it the same way) to a technique or another, and skip it if it doesn't give results fast , but I guess certain techniques need many attempts before starting to give long term results.
Why not involve yourself (and it is right for me too) in an "30 days of doing" something ?

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi Yaya, 
well, my experience is exactly like Kaan's: OBEs are actually lucids right from the beginning. The differences are experiential - feeling the separation and seeing yourself in bed - but apart from that, they are the same thing. If you watch carefully when out of body - I have been a few times - there are differences from your real room, and that's something everyone reports. So, this can't be your real room. It's a dream replica of your room, so, in fact you are in a lucid dream already. The question of course is, if it's a lucid, how can you see things from the real world that you didn't know of beforehand? My experience is that in this state - lucid or astral - the mind can perceive information from across space and time (i.e. Precognitive dreams, going to real places in an astral etch). I know that as I practice remote viewing and I get accurate target images from distant locations...
About your fear of ghosts, it's just your fear that makes them manifest - the same can happen in a Lucid, you know that. Whenever you imagine or fear something in a Dream, it just manifests - that's how nightmares begin. So, fear is the problem, not OBEs. Just be positive and expect light and joy! Practically, when an OBE begins, just treat it like a lucid. Stabilize it, feel yourself or touch things, go outside and just do your lucid goals. You will soon be in a completely dream like environment if you treat it like this!

@Kaan. Yes, you are right. I always go for quick results and I don't know if I can overcome this - I get disapointed if after a few days I have no results - I get tired- but I like people like Yaya that keep their word and are consistent.
As for 30 days, I might do this with visualization - HI observation, but not in a row, i simply can't affords to try every night. 

----------------
So, 1st day yesterday: visualization before going to bed. Started with my kitchen, then a simple object (a glass), then when HI started, I just observed them - I got quite clear images and at a point, a movement sensation - but still was firm in bed. Then again when going to bed and at an awakening at 02:00. WBTB at 06:00, short visualization exercise again and later a short Lucid. Quite happy with that!

----------


## yaya

WOW! thank you so much guys! you are really like superman as your avatar to help the humanity! LOL!




> I have been able to have my first complete OBE few days ago, and it was by imagining myself separating my dream body from my real body.
> This OBE was really tricky cause I saw my "real" body sleeping while I was "out" of my body, and during the dream I was persuaded that OBE  finally are real.




i bet that was really amazing! Watching our helpless body from the perspective of our soul would have deep changes on our attitude toward life and death too! so congratulations Kaan!






> If you continue your OBE, you will see that you can touche objects , you can have no body but make appear your hands like if you were doing two guns appear in front of your eyes in a WestErn movie. You will probably float in the air, but you can Walk on the floor if you really want to. 
> Anyway, you are safe while a OBE and you can turn it into a  normal LD if you want to.



yes! and today, i noticed there is another way to turn our practice to LD or to AP in the beginning. if i consider that candle holder is really at the corner of my room , and i feel myself in front of it, i will have no HI and suddenly my energy body starts to intensely vibrate and i feel i am projection heavily toward that target although i am not actually in theta brain state and am a little more awake. 
but if i consider that handle holder is not real in space and time and it's only in my mind, and then i start to imagine it in my head, then HI would start and i feel no projection of energy and only ordinary LD processes will begin.





> well, my experience is exactly like Kaan's: OBEs are actually lucids right from the beginning. The differences are experiential - feeling the separation and seeing yourself in bed - but apart from that, they are the same thing.



Sure! In first place LD and AP are the same but with a little difference. Buddhist practitioners practice LD as their dream yoga and then after they have mastered their chakra systems, they start to learn astral projection. According to their training, LD is just their imaginations but AP is something that really happens outside their body. We control everything in LD but in AP we don’t have many choices! That’s why it scared me. LOL! 




> My experience is that in this state - lucid or astral - the mind can perceive information from across space and time (i.e. Precognitive dreams, going to real places in an astral etch). I know that as I practice remote viewing and I get accurate target images from distant locations...



Definitely! Maybe that’s the reason behind gaining some accurate knowledge about future or doing shared dreams in LDs! So LDs are not really bunch of imaginations! 




> So, fear is the problem, not OBEs. Just be positive and expect light and joy! Practically, when an OBE begins, just treat it like a lucid. Stabilize it, feel yourself or touch things, go outside and just do your lucid goals. You will soon be in a completely dream like environment if you treat it like this!



Well, I try my best….maybe I need to have more LDs to overcome the fear of unknown. My LDs are a little with sad theme too so if I try to be positive and expect light and joy in them would help to program my sub-conscious for AP too! ^-^




> So, 1st day yesterday: I got quite clear images and at a point, a movement sensation - but still was firm in bed. Then again when going to bed and at an awakening at 02:00. WBTB at 06:00, short visualization exercise again and later a short Lucid. Quite happy with that!



Congratulations! That’s really great for the first try!

Day 19=

I did my routine but this time I tried to imagine the candle-holder only in my mind (not to consider that it really exist in the room). Then it turned to clear images and then I fell asleep. Suddenly I woke up spontaneously and I was lighter than usual. It was a FA.  I RC and it showed I am dreaming. I had LD for 10 minutes (but one bad thing about FA is that it starts from my bed and as I can’t teleport right, I always just explore my home which is killing boring!) In half of those 10 minutes I was practicing teleporting which had no results……
-----------------
Number of attempt= 19
Number of LD= 4

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hey, we are just part of the community - helping each other is what every member does - or should do!




> ...but if i consider that handle holder is not real...only ordinary LD processes will begin.



That's what I am saying. Whatever you expect (OBE or Lucid) you get. Well done!  :;-): 





> ... but AP is something that really happens outside their body. We control everything in LD but in AP we dont have many choices!



You've got two points here. First one is a point of view - the Buddhist world view. It might be correct but not necessarily. My experience, as well as similar experiences of others, suggest that in fact we never leave our bodies - we just perceive information from distant locations and recreate that place like virtual reality - same about our room and our body. I might be wrong in that one of course, but that's not the important part (point). What really matters is that the degree of control over the OBE depends on what you believe to be true (same applies to Lucids as well as waking life - see the law of attraction).
Not every Lucid is controllable - in some lucids you can't even fly just because you doubt that you can. Same in the astral realm, if you believe you are helpless, that will be your experience and many things will scare you. But if you believe and KNOW that you have all the power and no-one can harm you, that will also be your experience! That's the important part and once you truly realize it and understand the truth of it, you continue your waking life as well as your lucids and OBEs with confidence and joy! 
Of course knowing something is different from doing it, but it's a start. Practice can prove it true to you and changing your beliefs can change your experience!  ::-P: 

--------
Day 2. Slept late at 00:00, did some visualization - being in the kitchen, an apple etch - but not for long. After WBTB (05:00) did the same but fall asleep almost right away till morning...

----------


## yaya

SearcherTMR ! thank you very much for your clarification around AP! now i feel more comfortable with that issue! :smiley:  sometimes our first hand experiences are better than any religious believes! 

---------------
day 20=
i did the technique, but when i was close to drift into sleep, i felt a very strong painful electricity in one of my fingers which shocked me....damn sadist HI....i  woke up again near the end of my sleep hours and i was too awake to practice so i woke up to start my day....LOL.

----------


## yaya

after WBTB, i started inventing a new version of this method but it only gave me a bad insomnia and i am awake until now. LOL...
i don't count today as an attempt.

----------


## SearcherTMR

^^ me too!
I had the ingenious idea to sit upright in bed for my visualizations (previous attempts were lying down) and all I got was severe back-ache, so I stopped my attempt quite early yesterday night with no results whatsoever...

----------


## yaya

ha ha...LOL...sorry to hear about that pain...how about sitting on a comfortable chair? it worked well for some times for me!

--------------
day 21=
after WBTB, i tried my invention again (my invention was that when ever i see the HI, i say to myself that they are not real...so i would keep the logic part of my brain awake). i did it for 5 minutes and i could stay awake but i got a bad headache....then i fell asleep for some minutes and then i had 10 minutes of FA....
i was chilling in my bed for 10 minutes and i didn't know i was dreaming? if i had an RC, i would get lucid, but....WTF
then i woke up and saw myself in a different position so i knew it was an FA.

oh no.....maybe i need to stop my stupid inventions and stick to the original method for now.
------------
FA= 1
LD=4

----------


## SearcherTMR

Yep, I think I will do it - I had thought of it but I kind of didn't like the idea of getting out of bed in a cold chair in the middle of the night...

------------
3 rd night: went to bed 23:00, did my visualization - imagined a place I visited yesterday and I got quite a steady image, although not clear. When other imagery appeared I went with it trying to stay conscious - but I drifted to sleep. Then WBTB at 05:40, again visualization but this time i fell asleep almost right away till morning.
I guess I have to try sleeping in a chair after WBTB if I want any results... but if I get nothing, I will certainly not keep up for 30 days - Kaan was right about me! :;-):

----------


## mjidia11

nice progress..im stuck at hh too haha

----------


## yaya

day 22=
well i can't stop inventing....LOL...so i tested a new variation of this method and it worked great! instead of imagining my real home, i imagined a pathway in my previous dream. it was very easier to remember and recreate that scene in my mind because my mind has already dreamed it. i imagined i am walking from point A to point B of my last dream and then many other forgotten details of my dream flashed into my mind and made that scene alive. suddenly my body felt light and everything went into darkness and i was rotating in complete void. i couldn't create a new scene so it ended.

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hey, nice experience Naya!  ::goodjob2:: 
Seems you merged your technique with MILD there!

------------
Day 4: Did a little visualization exercise sitting in an armchair in the afternoon. Then, after WBTB, I went to the armchair again, but I didn't like it at all sitting there in the middle of the night - WBTB is fine for me but then sitting up in a chair instead of going back to bed - oh! I had a hard time doing that and I don't think I will repeat it...i admire that you can though...
Anyway, after some time, no bright images appeared despite me trying - and I didn't fall asleep either, so after about an hour I went back to sleep in my bed. Then, I had a lucid but was a DEILD, Raduga style, not from the visualization in my view - except the extended WBTB period which I believe helped.
Anyway, I don't think I will keep up with HI as Raduga seems the technique for me - I just have to find out how to make it give consistent results...
I wish you more success and interesting experiences from your attempts! ::-P:

----------


## yaya

thanks SearcherTMR! 
congratulations on having LD by that DEILD method! i will start practicing DEILD after these 30 days for 2 months. if i don't move my body after each time i wake up, then DEILD is a good choice for me too.

----------


## yaya

day 23=
in my dream, i didn't pay the taxi and i flee to another avenue. so when i woke up, i tried to recreate that pathway. after 1 minute of experiencing HI, i fell sleep (so that taxi man revenged me ::chuckle:: )

----------


## yaya

day 24=
Oh no....I did WBTB and i practiced the technique and i could enter into the dream but it was an FA....I was still doing the method inside the dream and i didn't know i was dreaming? WTF. now i understand why we should master RC before attempting WILD. 
---------
FA=2
LD=4

----------


## SearcherTMR

Yea, false awakenings are a tricky thing - don't blame yourself!
Basically it's not much easier to catch a FA than to do a DILD and catch a dream...

----------


## yaya

> Basically it's not much easier to catch a FA than to do a DILD and catch a dream...



you are very right! :wink2: 

---------
day 25=
oh my God...i was very tired and felt bad, so i hibernated like a bear for the whole sleeping hours.

----------


## yaya

day 26=
i practiced the method and after hearing some audio hallucination (like bell), i was distracted and then i fell sleep. Fu#k...

----------


## yaya

day 27=
i woke up after 7 hours of sleep and i started the method. this time i tried to be an observer of what i am doing. i walked from my room to kitchen and during this time, lots of HH came to me. even many guests and relatives came to our home and i gave them tea or food. i knew it was HH so i could have my awareness. 
then i slowly fell sleep and after maybe 2 minutes i woke up and i was in LD!!!!! ::rolllaugh:: 

---------
LD=5
FA=2

----------


## yaya

day 28=

these days, i can stay wake for more minutes during HH.

 today, i was in HH for 10 minutes and i even talked to DCs while i knew it is just HH. 

I knew it was not LD because the scenes had no color and it was very vague and was fragmented (like day dreaming). beside i didn't feel my dream body. It lasted so long that i felt bored and fell sleep intentionally.

----------


## yaya

I was very sick and couldn't attempt it. i don't count it as a separate attempt day.

----------


## yaya

day 29=
after doing the method, i entered directly to false awakening. i lost that. then after some minutes of sleep, i had another FA but i lost it too.  ::tongue::

----------


## yaya

i missed the alarm and didn't woke up. i don't count it as an attempt.

----------


## yaya

day 30=

i attempted it two times and it gave me 2 FA. but again i lost them.

------------
summery of these 30 days=

LD=5
FA=6

well, it was a great method for those who can't pass HH in WILD. It is better to do it after 6 hours of sleep in an uncomfortable position. this method is capable of giving lots of FA. so you should be master in RC before you choose this technique. 

THE END!

----------


## SearcherTMR

Yaya, congratulations for making it to 30 days!
Nice job!! ::goodjob::

----------

